# romanticizing cheating in Media (NBC show "LA Brea") -



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

I watched the show LA BREA last week and i was furious - NBC now call cheating a love triangle 

Airforce pilot get into an accident due to some sci fi caused his airplane to crash then started seeing visions. no one can treat him he gets drunk and leave the service. his wife start assuming most of the chores while attending to her husband. 
his best friends took advantage of his friend not there and started love relation with the wife. 

while the wife F**Kin her husband's best friend she forgets to pickup her daughter from school. the daughter gets a ride from someone who gets into an accident causes her to lose her leg. the daughter lived 3 years thinking that her mom and dad drifted because of the accident that caused her to lose her leg. 


are you kidding me - 

I’m disgusted by this relationship that they forced on us. It’s very sad to see Gavin doing everything he can to get his family back while his wife cheated on him and had the audacity to put the blame squarely on him. If you’re unhappy and unwilling to help your spouse during tough times, divorce him and move on. Don’t sleep with his best friend and then justify your infidelity by blaming him. This makes it extremely unpleasant for me to watch the show, especially with the Eve/Levi scenes where they profess their love for each other.

Gavin frankly deserves better. To think that his first memory of his future wife is of her holding hands lovingly with his future best friend. This is beyond yucky and the worst thing is it’s entirely unnecessary. I’m here for the prehistoric survival story, not a cheap and contrived cheating love triangle.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m getting rid of tv programming very soon. Sick of paying way too much for ****ing garbage.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Cheating is glorified in Hollywood. Sometimes it's even shown as a sign of female empowerment.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

worse, it is showing the cheater as the one in control and picking and choosing which one she wants to be with. 

Hollywood doesn't bring stories from nothing - this is happening with every cheater.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

In the media market place, many shows start and only last a season. If you don't watch it, don't let it bother you. Your opinions are probably shared by lots of viewers who will watch something else.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, if you look at some of the responses some members here post to betrayed spouses experiencing infidelity, it's not only a narrative that we see coming out of Hollywood. There are quite a few here who make excuses for cheaters, they're simply 'misunderstood,' and in many cases, the betrayed spouse gets blamed for not doing enough. The cheater should get a pass, because ...reasons. 

Films are loosely tied to reality, so are we learning these narratives from the movie industry or is society creating the narratives that the movie industry simply uses in their storylines? 😌


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Cheating stories reflect social reality, no need to watch it. I detest the concept of a British royal family hence I don't watch their televised weddings and funerals, simples.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone recall the movie "it's Complicated" that glorified Mery Streep's character sleeping with her now remarried ex? 

In one sceen she sits around with her friends discussing and romanticizing how Streep is doing it with a married man.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

*Deidre* said:


> Well, if you look at some of the responses some members here post to betrayed spouses experiencing infidelity, it's not only a narrative that we see coming out of Hollywood. There are quite a few here who make excuses for cheaters, they're simply 'misunderstood,' and in many cases, the betrayed spouse gets blamed for not doing enough. The cheater should get a pass, because ...reasons.
> 
> Films are loosely tied to reality, so are we learning these narratives from the movie industry or is society creating the narratives that the movie industry simply uses in their storylines? 😌












It never will be about what we do or don't. 
We really need to get over ourselves.

Relationships change, they just do. Sometimes people don't love us the way we love them.
It doesn't make the relationship less important and it does not erase what has been. 
How could you think that a person's experience is so black/white; love/hate? What absurdity is this.
Cheaters are people who are not into you. They are done.
Maybe they will circle back around, at some point, if you're still hanging around.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

harperlee said:


> View attachment 94640
> 
> 
> It never will be about what we do or don't.
> ...


I didn't state that relationships are black/white/love/hate.

Of course relationships change, but that has nothing to do with cheating. Cheating is often what someone does when they're _not_ ''done.'' They just want the best of both worlds - their spouse for optics, and their affair partner for whatever else they ''need.'' This is why very few cheaters leave their spouses for their affair partners.

If someone is truly unhappy in their relationship, then separate or divorce. Cheating isn't going to repair what's wrong with the marriage.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

They are done Deidre.
Being sloppy and self absorbed about it doesn't change the truth.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Cheating is glorified in Hollywood. Sometimes it's even shown as a sign of female empowerment.


Look at the people in Holllywood. Is it any surprise.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

*Deidre* said:


> Well, if you look at some of the responses some members here post to betrayed spouses experiencing infidelity, it's not only a narrative that we see coming out of Hollywood. There are quite a few here who make excuses for cheaters, they're simply 'misunderstood,' and in many cases, the betrayed spouse gets blamed for not doing enough. The cheater should get a pass, because ...reasons.
> 
> Films are loosely tied to reality, so are we learning these narratives from the movie industry or is society creating the narratives that the movie industry simply uses in their storylines? 😌


Very true. I have come to realize that for some folks, particularly those never betrayed, it is really, really important to find some flaw or deficiency in the BS or marriage to explain cheating. They cannot feel safe in their relationships unless they can assume the BS caused it in some way. They tell themselves that they do not have this flaw or deficiency, so it cannot happen to them.
They completely ignore the fact that walking among us, often undetected, are people without conscience and whose values are way different than those who do.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Always Learning said:


> Anyone recall the movie "it's Complicated" that glorified Mery Streep's character sleeping with her now remarried ex?
> 
> In one sceen she sits around with her friends discussing and romanticizing how Streep is doing it with a married man.


Hated her character in "_The Bridges of Madison County_" too. Never forgave Clint Eastwood for that one. 

The cheating motif permeates Hollywood films and TV like a plague. I hardly watch any new films and I never watch network TV trash. It's pure garbage. I mostly find myself gravitating towards the classic movies of my childhood in the 70s, as well as old 1940s and 1950s black and whites. Granted, there was cheating in those old films too, but the difference was it was not explicit, and the chracters doing the cheating almost always got their comeuppance in the end.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

blackclover3 said:


> I watched the show LA BREA last week and i was furious - NBC now call cheating a love triangle
> 
> Airforce pilot get into an accident due to some sci fi caused his airplane to crash then started seeing visions. no one can treat him he gets drunk and leave the service. his wife start assuming most of the chores while attending to her husband.
> his best friends took advantage of his friend not there and started love relation with the wife.
> ...


My wife and I have also been watching this and had the same reaction. OH, it's truly LOVE so it's ok. Just absolute BS. Her H was a drunk and had "visions" so mentally ill, so it was OK to bang his best friend even though still married.
Some wife and some best friend. AND the H is shown as being ok with the best friend still. AMAZING amounts of bs.
My wife wants to stop watching it, and I'm on the same page with her...


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Megaforce said:


> Very true. I have come to realize that for some folks, particularly those never betrayed, it is really, really important to find some flaw or deficiency in the BS or marriage to explain cheating. They cannot feel safe in their relationships unless they can assume the BS caused it in some way. They tell themselves that they do not have this flaw or deficiency, so it cannot happen to them.
> They completely ignore the fact that walking among us, often undetected, are people without conscience and whose values are way different than those who do.


Blame the spouse. 

You will notice in most TV and films portraying infidelity, it is always made out to be the BS's fault. They are usually depicted as abusive, boring, sexually repressed, boorish or simple... in other words they deserved getting cheated on.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Regarding "the media" ABC/NBC/CBS/BBC/AP and ?? things like newspaper editorial pages etc.
They are all a variation of a soap-opera rendition of whatever content they CHOOSE to present for our mindless consumption. Regarding same - I watch some for info on weather/storms and other societal activities (like the race-fueled riots in our cities) so that I can avoid hazards to my existence. 

Twitter and the other "social" network apps/businesses have been exposed to being anthemic to our foundations as noted by our constitution. Exposed in part by the new owner of Twitter. Scary that the last general election was bastardized by "social media and our news media bias" in reporting. 

Most people are to busy watching crap like Dr. Phil or OPRA - wonder what they will do if a gang of "migrants" visits their neighborhood asking - probably very impolitely - for handouts.

America is being flooded with drugs and the "administration" is concerned about reparations:
Holy Fxxx!

so "romanticizing cheating in Media" is, to me, an automatic fit to their perspective of what constitutes socially responsible whatever-you-call the programming

Edmund Burke: 
The only thing necessary for evil to triumph in the world is that good men do nothing

Maybe next election some good men who will do something will get elected.

One can wish -


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Always Learning said:


> Anyone recall the movie "it's Complicated" that glorified Mery Streep's character sleeping with her now remarried ex?
> 
> In one sceen she sits around with her friends discussing and romanticizing how Streep is doing it with a married man.


Right. Or " Bridges of Madison County" ( speaking of Streep, who gave a standing ovation to Roman Polanski, once, a child rapist). The husband deserved to be cheated. He was not as cool or exotic as the photographer. Just a steady, hard working guy who loved his family.
What a terrific, romantic movie.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You don't have to watch it. I don't care for the gratuitous violence and torture in "entertainment," yet many people just consider it part of a story. So, meh! As if cheating and cheaters were a new topic - even movies from the 1930s had cheating as a theme and made no big deal about it. It's certainly part of life, perhaps even more-so than violence.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

harperlee said:


> View attachment 94640
> 
> 
> It never will be about what we do or don't.
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

harperlee said:


> They are done Deidre.
> Being sloppy and self absorbed about it doesn't change the truth.


It would be nice if they would tell us they are done vs stealing our time, exposing us to STDs, having us rely on a contract they unilaterally voided.
One big graveman of the harm is the clandestine nature of it. My friend just found out her husband has cheated on her the entire length of their 60 year marriage. She is better looking, smarter, and, obviously a nice more moral person than he is.
Had he the decency to do this openly, she could have jettisoned him and found a much better partner. He" confessed" now that she is 85. Took her options from her. Everyone always thought he was a complete jerk even before this revelation . But, she stuck by him, keeping her vows.
So, no, it is not just that they are done. They lie,steal time and harm folks.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Megaforce, there is no 'they.' Your friend made a choice, she chose.
Just love her, where is all this rage coming from.
Yes, it is done. Love her and understand that this was her choice. 
Your aren't calling your dear friend an idiot. No, she isn't.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> Blame the spouse.
> 
> You will notice in most TV and films portraying infidelity, it is always made out to be the BS's fault. They are usually depicted as abusive, boring, sexually repressed, boorish or simple... in other words they deserved getting cheated on.


Exactly. And, due to the marketing of this narrative, a boatload of folks are more than willing to buy the similar narrative of a cheater justifying what they have done. It amazes me. You have a liar, by definition, who has demonstrated an incredible lack of integrity and who is highly invested in justifying and garnering support. Yet, folks overlook this and buy their stories. 
There is a huge investment in believing there just has to be some cause that can be attributed to the victim in all types of situations. We see this in sexual assault cases all the time. 
I saw it when my son was born with a congenital disability ( parents must have done drugs etc).
Folks are ignorant and afraid of the randomness in the world. They, themselves, cannot feel safe unless they can somehow distinguish themselves from the victim ( I had one nut job tell me that Nicole Brown Simpson deserved what she got for failing to spot the violent tendencies in OJ during courtship. Incredible).


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

harperlee said:


> Megaforce, there is no 'they.' Your friend made a choice, she chose.
> Just love her, where is all this rage coming from.
> Yes, it is done. Love her and understand that this was her choice.
> Your aren't calling your dear friend an idiot. No, she isn't.


No,disrespect, harper. But, I, simply, cannot follow your thought process. 
Of course I care for my friend. Rage is a strong word but I acknowledge thinking the guy is an unevolved ahole. Disordered to the max( used to just call these types selfish aholes. Now they are Narcissists. Same thing.)
I would agree she made a choice to select this guy. But, these Narcissists are great at wearing a mask that only comes off after enmeshment. There is fraud in the inducement to reference a contract law concept. No one called her an idiot. She was played by a combo platter sociopath/ narcissist.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Megaforce said:


> No,disrespect, harper. But, I, simply, cannot follow your thought process.
> Of course I care for my friend. Rage is a strong word but I acknowledge thinking the guy is an unevolved ahole. Disordered to the max( used to just call these types selfish aholes. Now they are Narcissists. Same thing.)
> I would agree she made a choice to select this guy. But, these Narcissists are great at wearing a mask that only comes off after enmeshment. There is fraud in the inducement to reference a contract law concept. No one called her an idiot. She was played by a combo platter sociopath/ narcissist.


Yeah, so nope. You are calling your friend an idiot. 
I think that a good nights sleep does every person well.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

harperlee said:


> Yeah, so nope. You are calling your friend an idiot.
> I think that a good nights sleep does every person well.


Again, I cannot make sense of this. Nope, so yeah.
A good bowel movement is often helpful. ( I think Atticus Finch once said this).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

blackclover3 said:


> I watched the show LA BREA last week and i was furious - NBC now call cheating a love triangle
> 
> Airforce pilot get into an accident due to some sci fi caused his airplane to crash then started seeing visions. no one can treat him he gets drunk and leave the service. his wife start assuming most of the chores while attending to her husband.
> his best friends took advantage of his friend not there and started love relation with the wife.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I was starting to watch this (as ridiculous as it was) with my wife.

This cancels all interest. If they could actually portray the wh0re as a slimeball or at least a damaged and fallible (at fault) person, I would be interested.

I don't mind the subject matter, just not the bullshyt slime they are trying to feed the audience.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LoL! Is it just me or does harper seem totally disconnected from reality here?

WTF???😵‍💫


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was starting to watch this (as ridiculous as it was) with my wife.
> 
> This cancels all interest. If they could actually portray the wh0re as a slimeball or at least a damaged and fallible (at fault) person, I would be interested.
> 
> I don't mind the subject matter, just not the bullshyt slime they are trying to feed the audience.


No she is portrayed as a heroine in the story -- strong and a leader.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> No she is portrayed as a heroine in the story -- strong and a leader.


Yeah, my heroes can keep their legs closed unlike this two dollar snail trail.😉


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Shame of it is -- I like the actress who is playing this awful character -- the reason I initially started to watch it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> Shame of it is -- I like the actress who is playing this awful character -- the reason I initially started to watch it.


Not much really good coming out of perv town these days.

I'm disappearing again. I had a pause in the activities.😉


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@harperlee if this is just portraying real life as you say, where are the movies where the cheater DESTROYS the family, the kids hate her and have issues for the rest of their lives trusting anyone, the in-laws and sibling/parents are destroyed, the circle of friends becomes completely broken by taking sides, the AP's family finding out and them getting divorced, THOSE kids hate them, etc..
Where is the REAL portrayal of the real effects and consequences of cheating?
For every 100 movies where cheating is cool, and empowering, how many show the destruction?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

harperlee said:


> View attachment 94640
> 
> 
> It never will be about what we do or don't.
> ...


This doesn’t have a damn thing to do with cheating.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

harperlee said:


> Megaforce, there is no 'they.' Your friend made a choice, she chose.
> Just love her, where is all this rage coming from.
> Yes, it is done. Love her and understand that this was her choice.
> Your aren't calling your dear friend an idiot. No, she isn't.


Cheaters are the scum of the earth. They are not good people.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

ABHale said:


> This doesn’t have a damn thing to do with cheating.


I think some chanting with incense and meditation is going on. Namaste.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> Hated her character in "_The Bridges of Madison County_" too. Never forgave Clint Eastwood for that one.
> 
> The cheating motif permeates Hollywood films and TV like a plague. I hardly watch any new films and I never watch network TV trash. It's pure garbage. I mostly find myself gravitating towards the classic movies of my childhood in the 70s, as well as old 1940s and 1950s black and whites. Granted, there was cheating in those old films too, but the difference was it was not explicit, and the chracters doing the cheating almost always got their comeuppance in the end.


Yeah, it's pervasive. The last two I was really sickened by were old reruns. 

"Christmas in Connecticut" 1945 billed as a romantic comedy. I literally swore at this, the wife and I stopped watching. 

"Double Dare" Red Shoe Diaries S01E02 1992. We thought we'd check out this old series since we never caught it in the 90's
Episode two found me cursing yet again. It's the last line that really turns the knife. We're out!


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

I watch the show and like it except for the infidelity. The cheating wife & best friend are loathsome characters. That part of the story should just be excised. There are other characters that are not very likeable as well. I feel sorry for the son and daughter being influenced by the 3 damaged adults in their lives.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I guess Myrl Streep did not get enough 'strange' in _The_ _Bridges of Madison County_.


harperlee said:


> They are done Deidre.
> Being sloppy and self absorbed about it doesn't change the truth.


Whether the cheater is done, or not, the _betrayed_ needs to be done with them.

To the Moon, Alice! 💥 
🤣


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Is it just me or does harper seem totally disconnected from reality here?
> 
> WTF???😵‍💫


He takes that forgiving to great heights, to absurdity.

a) I could (in theory) agree with him (Harper Lee), but society would inevitably collapse, without any standards of conduct.

b) Few, can be this forgiving.
And, when you are, this way, people take advantage of you (big time!).

c) Too nice = too stupid, or too naive'.

d) Never forget, humans are predators.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! Is it just me or does harper seem totally disconnected from reality here?
> 
> WTF???😵‍💫


Not just you.




> "Yeah, so nope. You are calling your friend an idiot.
> I think that a good nights sleep does every person well."


And then this passive-aggressive ******** to add to it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

A movie was on just a little bit ago. Blame It On Rio starring Michael Caine from 1984. Basically the premise is Caine's Character is having marital problems. He begins a affair with his best buddy's 17 yr old under age daughter on vacation. Best buddy isn't too upset when he finds out bc he's been having an affair with Caine's wife. 17yr old tries to commit suicide. Caine and wife decide to work it out, Caine and Buddy become friends again, 17 yr old begins dating male nurse from the hospital. This was a comedy by the way.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Megaforce said:


> Very true. I have come to realize that for some folks, particularly those never betrayed, it is really, really important to find some flaw or deficiency in the BS or marriage to explain cheating. They cannot feel safe in their relationships unless they can assume the BS caused it in some way. They tell themselves that they do not have this flaw or deficiency, so it cannot happen to them.
> They completely ignore the fact that walking among us, often undetected, are people without conscience and whose values are way different than those who do.


I've found that those kinds of people see something of themselves in the cheaters, so they have to explain it away to feel ok about their own thoughts.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Stuff is on TV because theres a market for it. How many marriages do you see that obviously lack any passion. So you have a big audience dreaming of having a passionate relationship. So they go with the passionate forbidden relationship plot line to meet the obvious demand. The average married couple in the US has sex once per week, that tells me the average married couple is lacking real passion. Do you think millions of women were obsessed with the 50 Shades books because they were well written? Hint they were not. They were socially acceptable erotica. 

Millions of men go around talking about how their wives never want sex, how many of those guys wives read those books like they had been handed the book that explains all the mysteries of the meaning of life. 

My wife has become a bit of a sex guru in her friends group. I can't tell you how many texts she gets from firends asking about different things we do to keep our sex life hot. And these women's husbands are my friends all of them think their wives are fully satisfied with their level of passion. I don't think one of them is.


----------



## SRCSRC (Nov 28, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Stuff is on TV because theres a market for it. How many marriages do you see that obviously lack any passion. So you have a big audience dreaming of having a passionate relationship. So they go with the passionate forbidden relationship plot line to meet the obvious demand. The average married couple in the US has sex once per week, that tells me the average married couple is lacking real passion. Do you think millions of women were obsessed with the 50 Shades books because they were well written? Hint they were not. They were socially acceptable erotica.
> 
> Millions of men go around talking about how their wives never want sex, how many of those guys wives read those books like they had been handed the book that explains all the mysteries of the meaning of life.
> 
> My wife has become a bit of a sex guru in her friends group. I can't tell you how many texts she gets from firends asking about different things we do to keep our sex life hot. And these women's husbands are my friends all of them think their wives are fully satisfied with their level of passion. I don't think one of them is.





happyhusband0005 said:


> Stuff is on TV because theres a market for it. How many marriages do you see that obviously lack any passion. So you have a big audience dreaming of having a passionate relationship. So they go with the passionate forbidden relationship plot line to meet the obvious demand. The average married couple in the US has sex once per week, that tells me the average married couple is lacking real passion. Do you think millions of women were obsessed with the 50 Shades books because they were well written? Hint they were not. They were socially acceptable erotica.
> 
> Millions of men go around talking about how their wives never want sex, how many of those guys wives read those books like they had been handed the book that explains all the mysteries of the meaning of life.
> 
> My wife has become a bit of a sex guru in her friends group. I can't tell you how many texts she gets from firends asking about different things we do to keep our sex life hot. And these women's husbands are my friends all of them think their wives are fully satisfied with their level of passion. I don't think one of them is.


Someone needs to clue in these husbands.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

How did a thread about a cheating wife on a TV show turn into a men bashing thread? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

SRCSRC said:


> Someone needs to clue in these husbands.


They live in a world were everything is fine. Their wives aren't unhappy just wanting more fire in general. And in a lot of cases the wives wish they themselves felt it, it's not really anything the guys are or are not doing per se, and thats where my wife is helping them. We have some basic relationship maintenance things we live by and my wife has a whole bunch of ways she maintains good hormone levels and stuff as well as sexual aids we have discovered over the years. The guys might not have an active interest but they will be the recipients of the benefits in the end.


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

These type of programs are of themselves harmless unless your personal experiences badly resonate with the subject matter.

Just a very very mild form of porn, living your life vicariously through the story on the screen for a period of time.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> How did a thread about a cheating wife on a TV show turn into a men bashing thread? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Did my post come across as men bashing. I think my intention was more about society in general, most people want more passion in their relationships, men and women, very few ever do anything about it though. The evidence is in the fact that there is a huge and growing market and interest in spicy TV shows. Although when I think about it maybe the spicy TV shows are a reason some people want more fire in their own relationship too. 

But uncensored shows on streaming services are killing regular broadcast TV for a reason.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> And these women's husbands are my friends all of them think their wives are fully satisfied with their level of passion. I don't think one of them is.


ANd those women should be talking to their HUSBANDS about this, not your wife (or at least not your wife to the exclusion of their H's).


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> ANd those women should be talking to their HUSBANDS about this, not your wife (or at least not your wife to the exclusion of their H's).


You're assuming they haven't. It's more of a they see how my wife and I are, they ask her what we do to stay so hot for each other, she says well there are a lot of things and then they text her asking for more specifics about certain parts. I have one good friend who can be a bit of dummy where his wife in concerned, and by a bit of a dummy I mean completely clueless. Like I sent out an invite for a Monday Night Football party, he responded it was his anniversary but he would come over after dinner. I responded and told him he was uninvited, he responded, "Yah you're right, good looking out". Should I have had to tell him it was a bad idea to hang out with the boys for Monday night football on his 25th anniversary, no I shouldn't have but thats why we have friends, to tell us when we're being dummies.


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> ANd those women should be talking to their HUSBANDS about this, not your wife (or at least not your wife to the exclusion of their H's).


And how many, mostly men, have had "THE TALK" with their spouse and it has made no discernible difference.

Sometimes you just need a second option or someone to vent to.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Stuff is on TV because theres a market for it. How many marriages do you see that obviously lack any passion. So you have a big audience dreaming of having a passionate relationship. So they go with the passionate forbidden relationship plot line to meet the obvious demand. The average married couple in the US has sex once per week, that tells me the average married couple is lacking real passion. Do you think millions of women were obsessed with the 50 Shades books because they were well written? Hint they were not. They were socially acceptable erotica.
> 
> Millions of men go around talking about how their wives never want sex, how many of those guys wives read those books like they had been handed the book that explains all the mysteries of the meaning of life.
> 
> My wife has become a bit of a sex guru in her friends group. I can't tell you how many texts she gets from firends asking about different things we do to keep our sex life hot. And these women's husbands are my friends all of them think their wives are fully satisfied with their level of passion. I don't think one of them is.


Are you sure about your own wife's s satisfaction? She may be blowing smoke up your ass, as well.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Megaforce said:


> Are you sure about your own wife's s satisfaction? She may be blowing smoke up your ass, as well.


Yah I am very good at paying attention to the little details reading her and we keep things very spicy. We also are very very open with each other about our sexual desires. If our life was a movie it would be late night Cinemax, lol


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

did this thread just become:


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> I watched the show LA BREA last week and i was furious - NBC now call cheating a love triangle


This has been going on forever. The entertainment industry pushes what the market buys. Just that simple,


ArthurGPym said:


> The cheating motif permeates Hollywood films and TV like a plague. I hardly watch any new films and I never watch network TV trash.


This is the key. Don't pay money to those pushing the garbage or sponsoring same.


ShatteredKat said:


> Maybe next election some good men who will do something will get elected.


Good men ( or women ) don't stand for election. Charlatans all.


----------



## SnowToArmPits (Jan 2, 2016)

I haven't seen many movies where a husband divorces a cheating wife. I guess it's difficult to weave that into an entertaining story line. I watched this movie a month ago, and it comes close. Workaholic husband (oh oh) and the wife cheats with an ex-employee / 'friend' of the family. There's some tasty schadenfreude when the husband finds out and throws the wife out of the apartment. She's sobbing as he pushes her out the door, her hands grabbing the door jamb trying to stay inside. I liked the film, an intense family drama - A Taste of Hunger (2021, Denmark). It was a tough watchng the wife giggling on her phone to her boyfriend, telling him how much she misses him, while watching her husband out the window playing with their two young kids out in the yard.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

SnowToArmPits said:


> I haven't seen many movies where a husband divorces a cheating wife. I guess it's difficult to weave that into an entertaining story line. I watched this movie a month ago, and it comes close. Workaholic husband (oh oh) and the wife cheats with an ex-employee / 'friend' of the family. There's some tasty schadenfreude when the husband finds out and throws the wife out of the apartment. She's sobbing as he pushes her out the door, her hands grabbing the door jamb trying to stay inside. I liked the film, an intense family drama - A Taste of Hunger (2021, Denmark). It was a tough watchng the wife giggling on her phone to her boyfriend, telling him how much she misses him, while watching her husband out the window playing with their two young kids out in the yard.


I watched Taste of Hunger, it is on HULU
good movie, and everyone should watch it.
this is shows what happen to family and kids when someone cheat. good job from the director


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

The beloved movie You've Got Mail really straddles this line. Back when I saw it, my wife and I enjoyed it and it's still one of her favorites.

What keeps me from totally denouncing the movie is the fact that both Meg Ryan's character and Greg Kinnear's are not super committed to each other and both are finding sparks elsewhere at almost the same time (and they aren't married).

But I do NOT like the part of the movie where Meg Ryan is sneakily having an EA with Tom Hanks via the emails - at at least one point, she looks to see if her partner is fully down the stairs before she opens her laptop. That was definitely a trigger watching it again, and made me say out loud to my wife, huh, this is basically an affair, isn't it?

The movie redeems itself shortly afterwards, as both of them are clearly into other people and it's not really about that.....but it wasn't cool there for a short bit.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Gabriel said:


> The beloved movie You've Got Mail really straddles this line. Back when I saw it, my wife and I enjoyed it and it's still one of her favorites.
> 
> What keeps me from totally denouncing the movie is the fact that both Meg Ryan's character and Greg Kinnear's are not super committed to each other and both are finding sparks elsewhere at almost the same time (and they aren't married).
> 
> ...


I get your point, but I think it is also representative of a lot of single people. 

A lot of people out there are seeing someone to one degree or another but still have at least one eye open for a Bigger Better Deal (BBD). 

The person they are seeing is kind of a place holder to keep from being alone while they either consciously or subconsciously keep their options open and keep their eye out for a BBD.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> I get your point, but I think it is also representative of a lot of single people.
> 
> A lot of people out there are seeing someone to one degree or another but still have at least one eye open for a Bigger Better Deal (BBD).
> 
> The person they are seeing is kind of a place holder to keep from being alone while they either consciously or subconsciously keep their options open and keep they eye out for a BBD.


Also known as monkey branching


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> I get your point, but I think it is also representative of a lot of single people.
> 
> A lot of people out there are seeing someone to one degree or another but still have at least one eye open for a Bigger Better Deal (BBD).
> 
> The person they are seeing is kind of a place holder to keep from being alone while they either consciously or subconsciously keep their options open and keep they eye out for a BBD.


That's a disgusting attitude. No wonder I despise most people.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> That's a disgusting attitude. No wonder I despise most people.


Disgusting but accurate. And people wonder why I don't want a LTR.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Disgusting but accurate. And people wonder why I don't want a LTR.


It depends on who you associate with. I avoid anyone emanating a hint of that crap. Keep in mind, you'll encounter fewer people who won't monkey branch precisely because you're not interested in a LTR.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> It depends on who you associate with. I avoid anyone emanating a hint of that crap. Keep in mind, you'll encounter fewer people who won't monkey branch precisely because you're not interested in a LTR.


That is very true.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TXTrini said:


> It depends on who you associate with. I avoid anyone emanating a hint of that crap.


I understand your point but in a way that’s kind of saying you avoid single people.

Being open to options and being able to opt for a better deal is pretty much what being single is. 

Otherwise you are in a committed relationship.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TXTrini said:


> That's a disgusting attitude. No wonder I despise most people.


That's why I like the saying:
"I was a people person until people ruined it"


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> I understand your point but in a way that’s kind of saying you avoid single people.
> 
> Being open to options and being able to opt for a better deal is pretty much what being single is.
> 
> Otherwise you are in a committed relationship.


If some (or most) people want to live their lives that way, good for them, but I won't be a part of that. That kind of lifestyle says to me you don't know yourself or what you want and have incompatible principles. 

To answer your question yes, I do.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I don't have a huge problem with it if their relationship is casual. But anyone doing this while married is scum.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Gabriel said:


> I don't have a huge problem with it if their relationship is casual. But anyone doing this while married is scum.


Or with an agreement to be exclusive, regardless of marital status.


----------



## SnowToArmPits (Jan 2, 2016)

blackclover3 said:


> I watched Taste of Hunger, it is on HULU


I don't have access to HULU here in Canada, I watched it on RidoMovies.com ...free streaming of hundreds of movies.


----------

